# 2004 - how to configure for "comfort access"?..



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

Apparently from reading the manual and from reading about this on various U.S. website articles, my car can be "configured" for "comfort access" - which means I can open my locked car door by just having the key on my person, even drive the car without the key as long as the key is physically in the car.... Also does things like won't let you accidently lock your keys in the trunk (trunk will not close).

I can't find how to get this to work? Thanks for any advice!


----------

